# Learn playing piano, easy method



## Grimalkin (Nov 12, 2020)

Heii,
I wanted to share with you, my secret that helped me a lot in the process of learning piano.I remember i started from the 0 experience and I made those online courses that really helped me, because they have different tricks that helped me learn faster.I have been struggling before with different kind of stuff on youtube etc and these ones really helped me to make a progress. I made also one review for these , you can contact me at: *[email protected]*, for more informations


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Well, if it works for you and you're happy, then have at it. In my experience, self-taught musicians invariably develop really bad habits that a good teacher will see and correct immediately. No computer software or book can monitor what it is you're doing. Those bad habits become practically impossible to break once they're ingrained and those habits will eventually create a roadblock that will stifle further progress. Everything from bad finger position, use of forearms, wrong fingerings...the list goes on.


----------



## Grimalkin (Nov 12, 2020)

Yeah, im aware of this, but I have noticed that they really get into many details about how you should play and for me, one autodidact person, I enjoy this kind of knowledge and this mode of presentation.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

If you're learning on your own, something that could really help is to record yourself and listen to your own playing. Really analyze, the evenness between notes, dynamics, etc. Thing is, those learning to play piano are usually learning about music the first time too, so try listening to professional recordings of the pieces you play *AFTER* you learned the piece and see where you can improve.

My daughter's first piano teacher (after she got fed up with me teaching her) would get her to play the music by listening to him playing first or recordings to get the timing by ear (!), rather than counting beats and/or using a metronome. BAD IDEA. Her timing never improved in those pieces, and the teacher would correct her and say play this part a little faster, and this part a little slower, but she never really got a full picture of what she was doing. I later taught her myself again, and forced her to use the metronome, and to count.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The evil metronome. No one likes it, but it's so incredibly important and not just for piano.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Another thumbs-up for the metronome. A couple of years ago I went back to piano lessons as a retirement project (I'd always played, but had stopped lessons when I went to university over 40 years ago) and using the metronome was one of the things my teacher initially insisted on to tidy up what had become my somewhat undisciplined playing. Don't use it so much now, but it was an important tool to begin with.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Read this topic from a very enthusiast member 

Lets stay motivated


----------

